# Got to love Lake effect



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

These totals are for about 30 miles north of here


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bigearl;718441 said:


> These totals are for about 30 miles north of here
> View attachment 50684


Yikes 

Lots of guys gonna be busy payup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd move.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

JD Dave;718476 said:


> I'd move.


Enough saidprsport


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

JD Dave;718476 said:


> I'd move.


For sure. I'd move to Newmarket if i was himprsport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;718476 said:


> I'd move.


Load those extra tractors up.

US Dollars, wings with GV and a couple of cold pops.

What are you waiting for.payuppayuppayup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;718509 said:


> Load those extra tractors up.
> 
> US Dollars, wings with GV and a couple of cold pops.
> 
> What are you waiting for.payuppayuppayup


Imagine going into a lot you've never seen before with 24-48" of snow in it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JD Dave;718515 said:


> Imagine going into a lot you've never seen before with 24-48" of snow in it.


I would probably just sit in my truck and cry.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JD Dave;718515 said:


> Imagine going into a lot you've never seen before with 24-48" of snow in it.


thats when your artic plow comes in handywesport


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;718515 said:


> Imagine going into a lot you've never seen before with 24-48" of snow in it.


What no sense of adventure................................................................................just take the trip springs off, strap up the blade,  and most importantly..............................always plow from the left


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I pushed lots last March that had an honest 18" in them. I could draw a map in my sleep I know these places so well and I was still lost as to where to push the snow some times.

Not sure how I would even attack 4' and you know your not going to come close to keeping up. Big blowers would be the way to go.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if a heavy pre-salt might keep it out.

I forgot, salt shortage, skip that idea.


----------

